# How to attach "Little People" for scenes



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

Have been searching the interwebs and forums, but can't seem to find this...

*What methods do modellers use to attach figures to their layouts?

What's the best method for placement in temporary scenes (holiday scenes, seasonal / themed displays)?*

I'd like to start setting up scenes on the layout and need ideas for attaching to both foam and hard surfaces (plaster, styrene, card stock, etc.)

Thanks, 
~Kingred


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not moving my people around, so with that ...

I use a tiny micro-dab of white glue on the bottom of their feet. Works OK so far.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

My crew moves all over the layout.


Some stick a small pin through the feet. Perfect for foam.

Some cut small pieces of clear plastic and glue them on their feet and just stand them so they can move them around. I like that. Look at junk blister packing for the clear plastic.

They do sell a cement made for people. (and animals) It helps them stand up but doesn't dry real hard, it remains sort of tacky so if you want to move them they come up easy.

Or you can just glue them down.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Rubber cement sold in business stores might work. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was going to mention rubber cement, that is temporary and probably just right for this task. Don is just quicker than I am.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This is O gauge, it doesn't look too good standing on the crawler but you get the ideal. 
I could trim the plastic base a little more but this guy is made for just standing around, works fine for me and when it is standing on the layout you can hardly notice the base.
I forgot to look at your scale your doing.


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

We're modeling *HO*.

I like the ease of the plastic bases underneath, and the temporary aspect of rubber cement (but worry that it may remove paint / ground cover).

I wonder, if I spray the plastic with matte finish, will it take off some of the shine...

Thanks for the quick feedback.

Those that use pins, can you give me a primer on the process, so as to not grind off my little friends legs!?!

~Kingred


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For pins, I'd just put a headless pin into the figure and leave about 1/4" sticking out. Drill a tiny hole for the pin at the desired location and place the figure. The size hole needed will be invisible when the figure is removed. You can but straight pins to the proper length for the job after inserting them into the figure. You can also use CA glue if necessary to hold them in the base of the figure, assuming you drill a matching hole in the figure.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

I have used very small bits of poster tack, it's the white silly putty looking stuff they use to hold posters in dorm rooms. It holds small scale people in place and removes without leaving sticky or stain behind. I have only used it on solid surfaces like sidewalks so not sure how it will behave with ground cover.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I just gob epoxy and color it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I was waiting for the epoxy man to come.:thumbsup:


----------

